# Feeding Goats nutritious mash mix like I do my chickens



## sevenpineshomestead (Apr 24, 2016)

I’m looking for a good “mash” recipe for my goats like I feed to my chickens. The chickens absolutely come running for it. 

The chicken mix is 1 part BOSS, 1 part Manna Pro pellets, to 3 parts scratch; 

THEN take 1 part of that mix, add to 3 parts pelleted layer feed.

I make in big batches in a cement mixer we got really cheap at Harbor Freight. I add in some supplements that have been working really well for me with my chickens. I use a paint bucket size container and fill it 1/2 with BOSS, 1/2 with Manna PRO and then 1.5 buckets of scratch. This equals 2.5 big buckets of what i call the “mix”

So the mix is a total of 2.5 buckets and then I need to add 7.5 buckets of layer feed to get the 3:1 (layer:mix) recipe. 

My supplement additions are: 
Add 1 cup garlic powder (Animed from feed store) 
Add 2 cups Thorvin’s Kelp (buy in 50lb bags from Thorvin Kelp distributor) 
Add 1 cup Tumeric powder (usually just a natural bulk grocer) 
Add 1 cup Yeast (Animed from feed store)
and lastly, about 1.5 cups of diatomaceous earth in granule form (from the chicken aisle at feed store) 

I use approximately 3 cups of wheatgerm oil, or olive oil, or even vegetable oil if I run out of the better stuff, to mix it all in, and cut down the powder. 

I Mix it in layers. not all at one time. 

This mix is too big for one cement mixer batch so I mix it in, then dump into a clean trash can, then mix some more and manually dumping trash can into another trashcan and basically mixing it all together until it’s very sorted, and nicely covered with all the additive goodies, but not wet. 

I then store it in a clean trash can, and it lasts my 40 chickens about a month or so. I have (KNOCK on WOOD) only had 1 chicken die out of about the 65 (Silkies, Turkens, Frizzle-cochins) I’ve bought, and the 50 or so chicks they’ve hatched in the past year I’ve been using this mix. 

So, I’m wondering if anyone has a mix for goats like the one above... or what you think about using goat (Noble Goat) pellets instead of the layer pellets, and using the same idea, ingredients and portions for goats?

My goats are OBSESSED with the yellow, tumeric-covered, fishy-smelling (kelp) mix when I give it to the chickens. They try to sneak into the chicken yard and get the remnants any time I’m not looking!


----------

